# Oakley Sunglasses in SF?



## Kwaremont (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello cyclists,

I am a cyclist from Europe and I will be visiting California next week.

I was wondering if any of you could point out some shops in San Francisco where I could buy Oakley sunglasses. More specific, Oakley Radar Path sunglasses.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tollers (Oct 28, 2010)

There is an Oakley store on market street in sf


----------



## Kwaremont (Apr 7, 2012)

Found it, thanks dude!


----------

